# Unknown BIOS error



## Frankdfe (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich erhalte beim Starten meines Rechners folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Unknown BIOS error. Error code =AAB0
> Press F1 to Resume



Wobei der Error code nicht immer der gleiche ist (manchmal z.B. FFFF)

Wenn ich dann F1 drücke kommt der Bootloader, jedoch stürzt der Rechner beim Starten von Windows ab (Linux geht). Ich hatte das schonmal und am nächsten Tag hats wieder funktioniert. 

Was bedeutet das?


----------

